# Art/Object Issues > Collections Care >  Collections Storage RH calculator

## JasonO

I'm attending some of the sessions of the "A Space Odyssey: Storage Strategies for Cultural Collections" conference here at MHS and one of the presenters this morning (James Reily from IPI) gave us a link to this quick online dew-point/RH/Temp calculator. 

http://dpcalc.org/

Thought some of you might enjoy it, especially if you are trying to convince someone or other to change storage conditions.

Jason

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Too cool! Excellent educational tool.
IPI (Image Permanence Institute) rules!
Thanks for sharing it!

----------


## Paul Brewin

This has the makings of a smartphone app. Nice!

----------

